# Well lots of pics like a how to



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok well I have alot of pics that could be counted like a how to?? Right. I mean took pics from beginning to end. Thats gotta count for something.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/ oh but do sorta have this one on my bottomless pit.
http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/Wormyt/Bottomless_Pit/pit1.html this is one prop I made after seeing Larry Lunds web pages and wrote to him many emails. But its my pit that I made like his. So its sorta like a how to.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Wormy, I could get lost in your pics for days on end. Thank you.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Print out all her pics from any given set of pics and put them together in a booklet and I bet you'd have video if you flip through them all quickly. Sort of like a flipbook.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

and to think it all started way back here. Me and my brother.........
http://photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/1963 Halloween pic of Wormyt and my Brother Rusty/ yep thats me Wormyt and the only pic I have of me way back then. LOL Except now Im always the green witch. Ive always loved taking pics LOL. I do take to many but it breaks my heart to hit delete. LOL


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Great pictures Wormy, so far .. still have many more to go through


----------

